
Tens of thousands of Indians with cheap phones flood a US coder’s website - cryogenic_ric
https://scroll.in/magazine/864603/desperate-for-whatsapp-tens-of-thousands-of-indians-with-cheap-phones-flood-a-us-coders-website
======
gbuk2013
Original: [http://www.catonmat.net/blog/incredible-events-at-
browserlin...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/incredible-events-at-browserling/)

------
SifJar
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16131090](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16131090)

~~~
angryasian
the link you posted may be wrong, because it doesn't have anything to do with
the linked article

